

Flushing Away Unfairness - bathroom equality for women - Jun8
http://www.economist.com/node/16542591?story_id=16542591

======
nostrademons
I wish more people would consider unisex restrooms - we had co-ed bathrooms
for my first three years of college and it really wasn't a big deal.

------
Jun8
_The Economist_ does it again, an very thought-provoking article. Did you know
that until 1993 no restrooms were assigned to female senators in Capitol Hill?
They had to use the same restrooms as visiting tourists. Or that women take 3
minutes to go in and out but men take 83.6 seconds?

I've always wondered how the number of toilet stalls are determined for public
spaces a s a function of number of people expected to use it.

------
jpr
Good job on redefining the meaning of equality.

